#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Como liberar acesso externo para dvr intelbras em um provedor à Rádio.

## Watcosta

Pessoal por gentileza alguém pode dar uma força?

Preciso liberar um DVR intelbrás na minha rede, segue as configurações:

Minha rede

Link: (wan) - 192.168.25.254
Gateway - 192.168.10.10
IP antenas Ubiquiti (Lan): 192.168.10...
Hotspot (ip para clientes) : 192.168.26...

No cliente 

Rádio: 192.168.10.24

No Roteador dele recebe 192.168.26.152 (hotspot) já fixado no dhcp server

Na rede local dele o roteador é 192.168.0.1

Dvr 192.168.0.9

Preciso de ajuda pessoal, pois o cliente já está me pressionando.

O técnico dele disse que preciso liberar as portas: 2000 e 37777

Obrigado!

----------


## wagnerfilho

Olha já instalei um dvr para um amigo meu e o provedor dele não liberava nem a pau juvenal o acesso a rede externa. Já tinha um outro provedor que não tinha problema nenhum. Mais em termos de configuração eu sinceramente não sei. Vamos aguardar ae

----------


## interhome

O provedor terá que redirecionar 3 portas para o cliente. Ou o cliente ter contratado um ip publico direto. Exemplo: IHGERENCIAL http://www.ihgerencial.com/services....coDedicadoFixo

----------


## Luspmais

> Pessoal por gentileza alguém pode dar uma força?
> 
> Preciso liberar um DVR intelbrás na minha rede, segue as configurações:
> 
> Minha rede
> 
> Link: (wan) - 192.168.25.254
> Gateway - 192.168.10.10
> IP antenas Ubiquiti (Lan): 192.168.10...
> ...


Pelo que entendi você faz NAT em seu servidor, seus clientes saem para a internet com o IP publico do servidor.
Se for isso, aqui vai como terá que fazer:

Em ip firewal Nat, você tem que criar um regra apontando as portas que prescisa para o ip que o equipamento do cliente pegar (tem que ficar fixo esse ip no cliente).

Apos isso, entre no UBNT do seu cliente e redirecione as mesmas portas para o IP da WAN do roteador do cliente (tbm terá que deixar fixo esse ip na WAN do roteador dele).

Por fim, no roteador faça uma DMZ para o ip que ficará no DVR (que tbm terá que ser fixo).

A lógica é a seguinte, como não tem IP publico chegando no cliente, tem que fazer uma cascata das portas, ip por ip até chega no destino final (dvr).

Internet Requisita a porta 2000 e 37777 o servidor recebe e direciona para o ip do UBNT, o UBNT redireciona para o Roteador, o roteador redireciona para o DVR.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Watcosta

Pessoal, amanhã irei no cliente. Mais já fico muito grato pelo apoio, depois posto aqui se deu certo ou não.

----------


## Luspmais

> Pessoal, amanhã irei no cliente. Mais já fico muito grato pelo apoio, depois posto aqui se deu certo ou não.


Tranquilo, dando certo, só clicar na estrelinha agradecendo, boa sorte.

----------


## VNInfo

Faz o seguinte: escolha uma porta para web e uma para serviço. Você tem um ip fixo sobrando ai certo? 

Em ip - firewall - nat: 



```
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Aqui identificação do cliente" dst-address="seu ip fixo" \
    dst-port=37777,8090 (estas sao as portas do dvr) protocol=tcp to-addresses="ip do cliente" to-ports=0-65535
```

 
No roteador dele vc vai abrir as portas 37777 e 8090 que usei no exemplo para o ip do dvr 192.168.0.9

Na UBNT faz como na imagem:



Uso um ip fixo somente para câmeras e dvrs, mudando somente as portas de cliente para cliente.

----------


## Watcosta

Senhores coloquei o IP válido, desculpa a demora na resposta tive um problema que me afastaram das atividades.

----------

